
FCC: Myths vs. Facts on Net Neutrality [pdf] - rosstex
http://transition.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Daily_Business/2017/db1128/DOC-347961A1.pdf
======
johnhenry
MYTH: FCC Chaiman Ajit Pai has the best interests of the American consumer in
mind.

FACT: FCC Chaiman Ajit Pai's plan to gut net-neutrailty will give ISPs more
power over consumers in that they will be able to exercise their monopoly to
control what we watch.

